# YouTube and its prompting about G+



## danni (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey there!

Does anyone know, how I can get that really annoying prompting to go away permanently? It keeps popping up everynow and then (I just refresh the page) I dont want a G+ profile (every options leads to G+ creation) !


----------



## MannDude (Sep 24, 2013)

You mean this:



Image pulled from Reddit.


----------



## danni (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Sep 24, 2013)

Ah, oh wow. They're pushing heavy. Google+ isn't all that great to be honest, you're not missing out on much. But I'd be annoyed to no end about those notices.

I've got two active Google accounts. In FireFox I am logged into one, which includes Google+ and in Chrome, logged into a different one that I mainly use for YouTube and gmail. I never get the notice on my alternate one, but looking into it, I've already got a G+ account for that too. I don't recall setting one up, but I must have.

Wish there were more Google alternatives. Vimeo, DailyMotion and LiveLeak are all great and all... but still very small content as compared to YouTube.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 24, 2013)

I shit you not, Youtube is the second largest/most used search engine.
If you post content on Youtube, there's a high chance of it getting viewed by at least 2 people.

The largest/most used search engine is Google, of course.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Wish there were more Google alternatives. Vimeo, DailyMotion and LiveLeak are all great and all... but still very small content as compared to YouTube.


DailyMotion is more than just porn and ads? >_>



MannDude said:


> I never get the notice on my alternate one, but looking into it, I've already got a G+ account for that too. I don't recall setting one up, but I must have.


Google has this bad habit of forcing assumptions on what they think you need.  Signing up for a single service (gmail, g+, youtube, etc) will create sister accounts on each tied in service.  If you have a Google Apps account and can manage the domain, just look at how many "Services" are enabled by default -_-;


----------



## MannDude (Sep 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> DailyMotion is more than just porn and ads? >_>
> 
> Google has this bad habit of forcing assumptions on what they think you need.  Signing up for a single service (gmail, g+, youtube, etc) will create sister accounts on each tied in service.  If you have a Google Apps account and can manage the domain, just look at how many "Services" are enabled by default -_-;


Not sure, have never really used DailyMotion. I just see it referenced from time to time when people post videos.


----------



## Shados (Sep 24, 2013)

I seem to remember getting a series of emails at one point about g+ stuff, and they would not let me unsubscribe from them without signing into a g+ account that I did not have. Think I ended up just marking them as spam


----------

